# Slide out underfloor stowage



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Can anyone tell me how to remove the underfloor stowage box that slides out from underneath and is just behind the driver's door. We want to remove the box (plastic I think) so that we can get at the mechanism to treat the rust. Looks like we should be able to undo 'something' and the whole thing slide out but don't want to end up with a problem.

The 'we' is the 'royal we' - I try and find out how to do it and 'he that does fixes it'. That's what I call job sharing, seems fair to me!!


----------

